# Difference between pre-amp and drop-amp.



## nismo (Jul 20, 2006)

Currently I have a 15db (15-867 MHz) drop-amp inline to my Antennas Direct DB8 approximately 25 feet from the mast in my attic, where my Dish 44 Switch is located. The antenna line is direct without the use of diplexers. Anyway, (yellow-uhf signals of) my locals are between 346 degrees and 10 degrees. The (yellow-uhf) PBS-HD is fine off the side at 287 degrees since its 19 miles away. CW also is fine off the other side from 24 degrees at a distance of 30 miles. 

However, Fox does not come since its at 37 degrees at a distance of 55 miles. Would an actual mast-mounted pre-amp help or add a directional and combine with a jointenna?

My drop-amp is working fine (since only 3 channels come in without it). Would adding an additional drop-amp at the mast act as a pre-amp? ( I have a few kicking around)

Maybe a DB4 pointed at the yellow's and re-point the DB8 at Fox?

Thanks.


----------

